# Playoffs - Game 3: San Antonio @ Seattle



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* May 12th, 2005 - 9:30 PM (Central Time)*









VS.










Game 1: Spurs 103, Sonics 81 

Leaders:
Tim Duncan - 22 points, 9 rebounds, 5 assists, 4 blocks, 30 minutes
Tony Parker - 29 points, 3 assists
Rashard Lewis - 19 points, 4 rebounds


Game 2: Spurs 108, Sonics 91 


Leaders:
Tim Duncan - 25 points, 9 rebounds, 3 blocks
Manu Ginobili - 28 points, 4 assists, 31 minutes
Tony Parker - 22 points, 7 assists, 3 steals


*Projected Starting Lineups: *













































































*Reserves:*










































































































In the playoffs thus far, we are 2-0 on the road. Yeah, small sample size, but that's encouraging considering our struggles on the road in the regular season. Seattle better make offensive and defensive adjustments, or the result is going to be the same. They have to keep Parker out of the paint and off the line, and they have to shoot better from beyond the arc than what they have the previous two games. For the Spurs, pounding the ball inside, running the pick-and-roll, and moving the ball around the perimeter are the keys for the Spurs. I have the feeling one of the Three-Headed Monster will won't do so well in this game, so it's important that guys like Barry, Mohammed, Horry, and Robinson can chip in with some baskets. My only worry coming into this game is that we came out strong in the first quarter of both games and didn't finish all that strong. I doubt we'll get up by 15-20 points in the first quarter this game, so it's important to maintain a good level of play for 4 quarters.




*Koko's Key's to Victory:*



- Bench play. Our bench is much, much better than there's, but it's important that we get some scoring off the bench from someone other than Ginobili. 


- Limit Seattle's three point shots. We have done a fabulous job of this so far in the series, but I can see Seattle looking for the three a little more often in Game 3.


- Ball movement. Seattle can't stop our offense when we are moving the ball around and getting penetration. Hopefully TP can keep having sucess in getting to the paint, and if not, we need to swing the ball around and pick apart their defense.






I feel pretty good about this game tonight. Aside from being in Seattle for this game, there is nothing that tells me that Seattle will win this game. As long as we don't play lazy and unmotivated I think we'll get a win, but a close one this time around.


Prediction: Spurs 97, Seattle 93


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

i'm guessing that the game would be closer compare to the previous ones. since it's on the road the spurs needs to play better just to make sure they dont let one game slip away.

spurs 99
sonics 94


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm going to say that this game should be a little closer. Allen does well at home, and he is fired up. So I'm going to say Spurs by 10 or so, and not a complete blow out.

I think Duncan is going to attack the hole, and were gonna see the role players step up. 

Finally a game I get to watch cause theres no class tonight for me! :banana:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Four point spread! Ok, I had to drop 22406 on this one! Make me proud!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I totally just bet on the wrong team.... NO!!!! Is there anyway to cancel a bid before a game starts?????


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

One thing to bring up. We're on a 6 game playoff win streak, we're up 2-0 heading to another team's arena, and Tony Parker has played 2 great games so far. Sound familiar? Hopefully the similarity ends here.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> One thing to bring up. We're on a 6 game playoff win streak, we're up 2-0 heading to another team's arena, and Tony Parker has played 2 great games so far. Sound familiar? Hopefully the similarity ends here.


i was just thinkin the same thing and if we win tonight we will have alonger season than last yrs... big gm tonight


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I totally just bet on the wrong team.... NO!!!! Is there anyway to cancel a bid before a game starts?????


I think that you are going to be okay with that bet. Coming home to Key Arena, I figure that the SOnics will not only cover teh spread, but win as well.

G-Force


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i dont see us comeing out 3-0 tonight,its just hard to beileve but i really hope we do

Roc Soild Plan to beat the Sonics

1st qt- the last two gms we have played we won the first qt by a blow out and the last gm we only won the other qts by 2-3 pts so we must get a good lead on them.

offensive boards- need to get every possesion we can get, there at home and will be fired up, we need to match there intensity and get the extra rebound.

3pt shooting- we need to make wise 3s and play with good shot selection, they will most likely put on there best gm tonight so we need to make every open 3 we get.

tim duncan 25pt 11 reb
parker 30pts 9assits
manu 19 pt 3st

key player is- tony parker, he stopped playing at his best the same time last yr so hopefully it wont happen again

key match up- bowen vs. ray

final pridiction

103spurs
100sonics

3-0 take it Go Spurs Go


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

G-Force said:


> I think that you are going to be okay with that bet. Coming home to Key Arena, I figure that the SOnics will not only cover teh spread, but win as well.
> 
> G-Force



I think I am screwed... :curse: Theres no way Spurs dont win by more than 4 tonight.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I'm not betting on the Spurs,much, but I do think they will cover the spread and win. Seattle has not played anywhere resemblant of well, is missing Radman, and is being led by a hurt Ray Allen. I see us taking care of business and taking them out of their game early. They are going to shoot the same percentage offensively, so unless they pick up their defense big time, I don't see them winning. Parker has been dominating, Ginobili impressive and TD as well as our role players very good.

Prediction:
Spurs-98
Sonics-91


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

The Sonics will be alot more motivated by the crowd and thier embarrassment and could very well win the game, but the spurs have just dominated in the last two games so there's no real reason to be 100% sure they won't again. It's really a toss up to me. I guess we'll just have to find out how things go.

BTW, CDRacingZX6R, if you're that confident the spurs will cover the spread then just bet double on the spurs.

Spurs- 102
Sonics- 98


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i wont be able to post tonight so if someone can do my job plz


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> The Sonics will be alot more motivated by the crowd and thier embarrassment and could very well win the game, but the spurs have just dominated in the last two games so there's no real reason to be 100% sure they won't again. It's really a toss up to me. I guess we'll just have to find out how things go.
> 
> BTW, CDRacingZX6R, if you're that confident the spurs will cover the spread then just bet double on the spurs.
> 
> ...



I would but I screwed up, I was so confident I bet all 22k I had on them.  Now im gonna lose it all. I should have payed more attention to what I was doing. I was in the middle of something and did it real quick, and now will suffer the price.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I would but I screwed up, I was so confident I bet all 22k I had on them.  Now im gonna lose it all. I should have payed more attention to what I was doing. I was in the middle of something and did it real quick, and now will suffer the price.


That really sucks. Hopefully one of the Mods sees your post in the game thread in the uCash forum. I've seen them change someone's bet before.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Hahaha, you guys hear them booing Tim Duncan?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bowen feeling the love out there.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Hahaha, you guys hear them booing Tim Duncan?


they were booing bowen, not duncan. San anton fans booed ray outta that stadium, you better believe that seattle fans would do the same to bowen.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

You know, honestly I havent seen much of Manu until this season. He has a reputation from those that dont like him as being a sissy.. But I mean come on does anyone else take as much punishment on the Spurs as him? That last flag foul he got nailed hard, and he just shook it off got up made his free through and went back to work again. Good respect that.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> they were booing bowen, not duncan. San anton fans booed ray outta that stadium, you better believe that seattle fans would do the same to bowen.



Actually at the opening shot from the Spurs of the game, they gave Duncan a standing boo.

When they started booing bowen is when I said bowen feeling the love. :wink:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Im going to miss that 20k, but at least the win will be worth it.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Im going to miss that 20k, but at least the win will be worth it.


What 20k is this?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kunlun said:


> What 20k is this?



Oh I accidently bet 22k pints in the usportsbook on the Sonics, and I was trying to change it earlyer but couldnt figure it out. I believe spurs will win by way more than 4, but oh well.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Not even a Spurs fan and your the only one regularly posting in this thread, CDRacingZX6R. I'd rep you, but I have to spread rep to more people before I can rep you again. :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs- 75
Sonics- 75
After 3

This one's going down to the wire.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Alright guys, I'm here for the rest of the game. The softball game I was at lasted forever. 



What the hell is up with the free throws? Damn, we just don't want to win the game when you go up there clanking free throws.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Defense defense defense. Even after we had the worst offensive possession in basketball history, we come back and get a basket.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

What happened to everyone at our game threads? Everyone has disappeared, reminding me of the old days.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Jerome James is dunking all over us. What the ****? They are butchering us on the pick-and-roll right now.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Smothering D by Bowen on Ray of Sunshine. Hells yeah. Parker going to the line. First free throw....clank. Second free throw....clank. Damnit.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

We're just trying to give this game to Seattle. Really. Stupid turnovers, missed free throws, missed layups....what the hell is going on? They better toughen up because we're just giving this game away to Seattle right now.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Duncan is killing me right now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

This game is going to go down to the wire.... Come on Timmy.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Manu is two feet behind the guy and he gets elbowed in the face and they call the foul on him! Horrible call! The reffs have been pathetic tonight.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Manu is two feet behind the guy and he gets elbowed in the face and they call the foul on him! Horrible call! The reffs have been pathetic tonight.



Yeah that was a bad call.. I'm not exactly sure how that could have even been a foul really.... Compared to how physical they have all been for most of this game, that was nothing.. Well nothing until Manu got nailed in the face, but I mean the actual play the called foul on was nothing.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Our free throws are going to be what kills us! :dead:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

One minute left.. Time to que up Horry.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

What A Block!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> What A Block!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Who's ball is it? It looked like he pointed for the spurs but it was clearly out on Bowen.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Down by 2 with 44 seconds left, and we're doing nothing right now to win this game. We've gone to the line about 10 times this quarter and have missed at least one free throw on every single trip. Complete bull ****. Meanwhile, Antonio Daniels makes free throws one after one like it's nothing. 



I don't know what Duncan is doing right now. Hopefully he comes up big here at the end.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Gino gets the offensive rebound and the draws the foul but misses one of the free throws! :curse:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

choke choke choke choke. Damnt damnit damnit damnit. Down by 2, Manu goes to the line and misses a free throw. You got to be kidding me.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I think If they make a basket here, we give it to Horry. If they don't, we give it to Parker.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, this is an intense game.... I didn't see the last call I ran to the bathroom but didnt make it back in time.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow a need to stop here is HUGE.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Whoa, 2.9 I dont know.... Thats gonna be tough....

Did oyu see Allen trash talking Bowen.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs get the definsive rebound thanks to Bowen's grade A D. This is it, our last chance. They better not choke again! :curse:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Damn, we got the stop with 2.9 seconds left, and we're down by 1. 




I'm not sure what to think right now. I'd like to think we're going to win, but it's hard to after watching us choke this game away. I'm just hoping they don't send us to the free throw line.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, this is a lot closer than I had expected. The Spurs really fell apart in the fourth, I thought that stopped like two years ago.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ahahahah Allen said "F you b word", now thats class.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bah. Damn... That sucked.. That cry baby Allen is going to think he is all bad *** now.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Why give it to Duncan?!!?!?! When a player has sucked so bad the entire game why would you give it to him for the last possession??!!!! Horry was wide open!!!! He's was hot all night, but isntead they give it to Duncan! WORST PLAY EVER!


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Bah. Damn... That sucked.. That cry baby Allen is going to think he is all bad *** now.


At least you got your 22,000 back plus another 22,000 in earnings!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Timmy Duncan.......damnit. I'll keep my emotions calm right now, but boy do I want to blast him. You too Manu. Manu does so much stuff good for us, but it's hard not to criticize him when he hurls up bricks at the free throw line.




What I'm pissed about is that we lost this game instead of Seattle winning the game. That's what I'm pissed about. We had numerous chances to get a bigger lead or cut down their lead and we choked it away. Damn this sucks.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Ahahahah Allen said "F you b word", now thats class.


He should have been T'd up. The reffs really sucked tonight, but if it wasn't for our horrible free throw shooting we would have won anyways!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Why give it to Duncan?!!?!?! When a player has sucked so bad the entire game why would you give it to him for the last possession??!!!! Horry was wide open!!!! He's was hot all night, but isntead they give it to Duncan! WORST PLAY EVER!



I agree, I love Tim and all but why not give it to someone who isn't going to be double teamed, and isn't struggling to make baskets... You had Horry, and Manu wide open to... That just doesnt seem right to me...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> Why give it to Duncan?!!?!?! When a player has sucked so bad the entire game why would you give it to him for the last possession??!!!! Horry was wide open!!!! He's was hot all night, but isntead they give it to Duncan! WORST PLAY EVER!





Because he's the ****ing franchise player. That's a play that he needs to make, along with all of those damn free throws he bricked. ****. There's a bitter taste in my mouth right now.


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

How do professionals miss that many freethrows?

Oh god, I hope this isn't a repeat of last year again.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

19-34 from the free throw line. All we had to do was make 1 more out of 15. Pathetic:nonono:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> He should have been T'd up. The reffs really sucked tonight, but if it wasn't for our horrible free throw shooting we would have won anyways!



Let that little cry baby talk trash, it makes me laugh to see him blame everyone else for his short commings. This comes from being a Laker fan to, hearing him say that Kobe plays to aggressive D and doesn't get calls agisnt him, and now hearing him whine about Bowen who in my opinion CLEANLY stopped him that last position, then for him to cry about it.. It just makes him look more and more like a *****.

This loss isn't a big deal though, Duncan will be back next game. He always is. I honestly didnt think there was going to be a sweap this round, I figured 5 games or so. So it's not bad to me, just wait until next game.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Let that little cry baby talk trash, it makes me laugh to see him blame everyone else for his short commings. This comes from being a Laker fan to, hearing him say that Kobe plays to aggressive D and doesn't get calls agisnt him, and now hearing him whine about Bowen who in my opinion CLEANLY stopped him that last position, then for him to cry about it.. It just makes him look more and more like a *****.
> 
> This loss isn't a big deal though, Duncan will be back next game. He always is. I honestly didnt think there was going to be a sweap this round, I figured 5 games or so. So it's not bad to me, just wait until next game.


I didn't think we'd sweep either, but losing any game that we should have won always p's me off. With the Spurs, you think I'd be use to it.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Nephets said:


> How do professionals miss that many freethrows?






Who knows. It all has to do with being mentally tough. We went up there thinking about not missing instead of just stepping up to the line and shooting the damn things.


----------



## whatsshakin (May 8, 2005)

Wow that was a good game . I don't think the spurs should've even had that chance to win that game if it wasn't for that play where it went out off of Bowen and the Ref didn't see it they wouldn't of had a chance at all . Oh and what's that about Manu getting elbowed ? Is it just me or did anyone see that fake arse flop he pulled ? Wow Manu I give you :clap: for your acting skillz .


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Let that little cry baby talk trash, it makes me laugh to see him blame everyone else for his short commings.


not trying to be a dick, but shut up about allen. The dude said what he said, get over it. Dont over generalize and call him a "little cry baby" as he has been a very positive figure in basketball for almost 10 years now. Bowen got away with some things tonight, on a couple of those high pick and rolls, bowen was going around the screen and pushing allen back with his off arm, he easily could have fouled out tonight if the refs really wanted to be dicks. Just enjoy this excellent series and stop labeling people like that, because I could just the same nominate Ginobili for the All-NBA flop team, that guy flopped harder than anyone Ive seen in a long time, considering nobody even touched him and he flew into the air like he was having a convulsion.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

whatsshakin said:


> Wow that was a good game . I don't think the spurs should've even had that chance to win that game if it wasn't for that play where it went out off of Bowen and the Ref didn't see it they wouldn't of had a chance at all . Oh and what's that about Manu getting elbowed ? Is it just me or did anyone see that fake arse flop he pulled ? Wow Manu I give you :clap: for your acting skillz .


Worse post ever.

Reason 1) Manu got hammered. Manu flops ALOT. He's got to be one of the biggest floppers in the league, but he got hammered in that play.

Reason 2) So if one bad call didn't happen against hte Sonics then the spurs wouldn't have had a chance to win? Hmm...reasonable. Of course we'd have to take away a bad call the reffs made, or better yet, one they didn't. How about Allen cussing Bowen out before and after the sonic's last paly? Atleast one of those should have been a T.

Reason 3) Even if the reffs made the rite call on that out of dounds call, How would the spurs not have had a chance to have won the game? The Spurs had alot better chance to win it than the Sonics did, but they killed themselves with thier free throws.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Tooeasy said:


> not trying to be a dick, but shut up about allen. The dude said what he said, get over it. Dont over generalize and call him a "little cry baby" as he has been a very positive figure in basketball for almost 10 years now. Bowen got away with some things tonight, on a couple of those high pick and rolls, bowen was going around the screen and pushing allen back with his off arm, he easily could have fouled out tonight if the refs really wanted to be dicks. Just enjoy this excellent series and stop labeling people like that, because I could just the same nominate Ginobili for the All-NBA flop team, that guy flopped harder than anyone Ive seen in a long time, considering nobody even touched him and he flew into the air like he was having a convulsion.






Now you know how we feel about Bowen. You know exactly what Spurs fans have to put up with. Get over it? Once everyone gets off the whole "Bowen is Anti-Christ" thing we'll get over Ray Allen's crying.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Tooeasy said:


> not trying to be a dick, but *shut up* about allen. The dude said what he said, get over it. Dont over generalize and call him a "little cry baby" as he has been a very positive figure in basketball for almost 10 years now. Bowen got away with some things tonight, on a couple of those high pick and rolls, bowen was going around the screen and pushing allen back with his off arm, he easily could have fouled out tonight if the refs really wanted to be dicks. Just enjoy this excellent series and stop labeling people like that, because I could just the same nominate Ginobili for the All-NBA flop team, that guy flopped harder than anyone Ive seen in a long time, considering nobody even touched him and he flew into the air like he was having a convulsion.


He said shut up, Koko :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> He said shut up, Koko :biggrin:






Yeah I know. I'm not going to waste time arguing with him. 





I'm just glad to see that Seattle fans get an idea of what we have to put up with for Bowen. People go around and throw in cheap shots and BS about Bruce Bowen every chance they get, and Seattle fans have had a small sample of the same thing with Ray Allen.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Yeah I know. I'm not going to waste time arguing with him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No...I mean..he said shut up...you know :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> No...I mean..he said shut up...you know :biggrin:





Ain't nobody going to come in here and tell me to shut up. Bottom line.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> not trying to be a dick, but shut up about allen. The dude said what he said, get over it. Dont over generalize and call him a "little cry baby" as he has been a very positive figure in basketball for almost 10 years now. Bowen got away with some things tonight, on a couple of those high pick and rolls, bowen was going around the screen and pushing allen back with his off arm, he easily could have fouled out tonight if the refs really wanted to be dicks. Just enjoy this excellent series and stop labeling people like that, because I could just the same nominate Ginobili for the All-NBA flop team, that guy flopped harder than anyone Ive seen in a long time, considering nobody even touched him and he flew into the air like he was having a convulsion.



He has been a whiner just like his fans for 10 years. He has always cried about something. Rather it be Bruce Bowen now, or contract problems this season, or supposed bad calls throughout the last 5 years, he is a cry baby. 

I got bad news for you, EVERYONE gets away with calls. If you watched the game, which I'm sure you did since your here talking about it, you'd have seen there was a number of bad calls going in favor of both teams tonight. That last play was a legitimate defensive stop, and Ray should probably learn to pass it to the other two wide open players instead of taking it to the rack and adding another another miss to his already 6-23 record.. Im sure it was just 17 times Bowen fouled Allen, and didn't get called. Damn Stern and his conspiracy agisnt the sonics. :laugh: :laugh: 

Whats his crying have to do with Manu flopping? If you want to attack me about something, try doing it about something I said...

Allen is...

http://www.nba.com/media/spurs/raysign_050510.jpg

Sorry if that hurts your feelings.


:cheers:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Ain't nobody going to come in here and tell me to shut up. Bottom line.


Koko! You don't get it. Well I'm going to *shut up* now so maybe *Nephets* could help you understand. Maybe you should *edit* this post aswell, because I don't want to tell a *Mod* how to do his *job* :wink:

Ok. I give up. He said shut up, so to be fair you should edit it.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> Koko! You don't get it. Well I'm going to *shut up* now so maybe *Nephets* could help you understand. Maybe you should *edit* this post aswell, because I don't want to tell a *Mod* how to do his *job* :wink:
> 
> Ok. I give up. He said shut up, so to be fair you should edit it.






Geeze ezealen. 


As far as I'm concerned, he used shut up in a different context. "Shut up about Bowen" is a little different than flat-out telling someone to shut up. One is more blatant than the other. That's all I'm going to say about it. Take it up with texan or cpawfan if you want, but I'm leaving it how it is. It's not like I have something against Nephets.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Geeze ezealen.
> 
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, he used shut up in a different context. "Shut up about Bowen" is a little different than flat-out telling someone to shut up. One is more blatant than the other. That's all I'm going to say about it. Take it up with texan or cpawfan if you want, but I'm leaving it how it is. It's not like I have something against Nephets.


Woah...I thought it was pretty obvious that I was just messing around...I mean...all the smileys. I couldn't care less if you edited it or not. I was just trying to lighten up a thread of a depressing game filled with arguements.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> Woah...I thought it was pretty obvious that I was just messing around...I mean...all the smileys. I couldn't care less if you edited it or not. I was just trying to lighten up a thread of a depressing game filled with arguements.





You should know be by know then. I get edgy very easily.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Woah...I thought it was pretty obvious that I was just messing around...I mean...all the smileys. I couldn't care less if you edited it or not. I was just trying to lighten up a thread of a depressing game filled with arguements.



I'm still laughing about Allen and that picture. It's making me feel better about the loss. :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I'm still laughing about Allen and that picture. It's making me feel better about the loss. :biggrin:


That was a funny picture. Where's you find it?

Edit: Wow. Look at all those points :eek8:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> That was a funny picture. Where's you find it?
> 
> Edit: Wow. Look at all those points :eek8:



Found it on a different board. You know, when I become a paying member im going to make that my sig for all the Allen fans.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Wow, what a game! Timmy came pretty darn close to winning it at the end with that last shot. The Spurs' free throw shooting in the fourth quarter was just unreal.

I'm sweating from jumpimng up amd down at the game. Game 4 is gonna be interesting.

G-Force


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

ezealen said:


> Woah...I thought it was pretty obvious that I was just messing around...I mean...all the smileys. I couldn't care less if you edited it or not. I was just trying to lighten up a thread of a depressing game filled with arguements.


It was humours to me, but I think you need to work on timing your jokes a little better. :biggrin:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Now you know how we feel about Bowen. You know exactly what Spurs fans have to put up with. Get over it? Once everyone gets off the whole "Bowen is Anti-Christ" thing we'll get over Ray Allen's crying.


 the thing is, thats over-generalizing as well. I personally dont think bowen is a "thug" or anything like that, I do believe he is somewhat dirty by todays standards however, as the constant grabbin on jerseys and pushoffs goes unnoticed more often than not. That doesn't equate to anything really, however, because hes an excellent defender, and if players can get away with things, their gonna do it, simple as that. 
If as spurs fans, you guys would look at what ray had spoken about and said... "i don't like that he's complaining, he should do his talking on the court." instead, all i hear is almost everyone donning a spurs club membership stating that hes a whiny cry baby, and so on. Its gotten rather old, and I do understand that bowen takes alot of heat, but that doesn't really make it right to lash out at the fan favorite of another teams fanbase, because thats what stirs up controversy like this in the first place.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> He has been a whiner just like his fans for 10 years. He has always cried about something. Rather it be Bruce Bowen now, or contract problems this season, or supposed bad calls throughout the last 5 years, he is a cry baby.
> 
> I got bad news for you, EVERYONE gets away with calls. If you watched the game, which I'm sure you did since your here talking about it, you'd have seen there was a number of bad calls going in favor of both teams tonight. That last play was a legitimate defensive stop, and Ray should probably learn to pass it to the other two wide open players instead of taking it to the rack and adding another another miss to his already 6-23 record.. Im sure it was just 17 times Bowen fouled Allen, and didn't get called. Damn Stern and his conspiracy agisnt the sonics. :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> ...


k, dig up some sort of solid information about ray whining since the start of his career, because you basically named off a couple things that have happened this season, and the fact that hes "complained about calls" for the past 5 years(could ya get a little more vague?). And for the record, he hasn't "whined" about his contract at all, hes just unsure what he wants to do in the offseason and is waiting to see what happens, tell me whats wrong with that.
Its stupid to even talk about why the ball was in rays hands in the last possesion, hes our most clutch shooter, bar none. Its no different than when you guys dumped the ball down to duncan for the last shot, you expect your franchise player to come up with a clutch play. Neither ray or duncan came through, but thats how it goes sometimes, you just gotta have faith in your stars. 


CDRacingZX6R said:


> Im sure it was just 17 times Bowen fouled Allen, and didn't get called. Damn Stern and his conspiracy agisnt the sonics.


no comment, I honestly have no way to refute that amazing statement, you truly are a king among men.
and as a final statement, I'm not "attacking" you at all, im just trying to have a debate over why you should stop calling allen a whiney baby.
i only brought up ginobili's ridiculous flop because it was a comical thing that obviously was done to try and draw a foul, much like when allen talks to the media about bowen playing dirty. Maybe I should call Manu a flopping little baby from now on, and Duncan a choking little baby as well. Its just ridiculous that some people blow things so out of proportion, because labeling players foolishly like this doesn't make the game more enjoyable at all.You will notice, however, that Ray in all three of these games has done little conversing with the refs, and hasn't argued a call once that I have seen, so it isn't like hes trying to sway every call that goes against him the other way.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

^ all i can say is that it's a spurs board. obvioulsy people will say things about the opponent who keeps doing the same thing, the whining. i'm pretty sure if bowen gets away with a foul, you'd be talking about it too....

anyway, i saw most of the 2nd half only. free throw shooting completely sucked! also, i thought manu or someone else should have taken the last shot. yes duncan is our go to man, but late in the quarter, he was completely off. another thing, that stadium was crazy! i guess they're in need a of a win. jerome james' last comment completely suck. hopefully the spurs gets the memo that according to james the sonics does not give spurs any kind of repect whatsoever.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

parker had shot 15/16 in the 2 first games of the series and this time he only converted 2 out of 6 ? that sucks . And the Spurs as a whole shooting 19 out of 34 is really frustrating . The Soncis are a smart team and they will certainly use this unability to hit FT in the next few games . 
As for Allen being a whiner , it's just part of the game to try to influence the referees . Allen , though , is not the best at this IMO since we've heard endless comments of him about Bowen being a dirty player . This has became a bit redundant . Now , it would be unfair to judge him solely on these comments . He is a great player , and all bball fans will easily agree on this .


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

poor poor gm thats all i can say im a lil disgusted by the spurs free throw shooting and lack on knowledge at parts of the gm. were still up 2-1 and we have to win gm 4 or this is probaly going 7 gms nxt gm, so its pivitol


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

If there's anything positive about this, we played pretty badly overall, especially Duncan, and shot horrible from the free throw line, yet still had a shot to win the game at the end. A win is a win, but Seattle was helped out by San Antonio a little too much. That was our game to win or lose, and we lost it.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

> k, dig up some sort of solid information about ray whining since the start of his career, because you basically named off a couple things that have happened this season, and the fact that hes "complained about calls" for the past 5 years(could ya get a little more vague?). And for the record, he hasn't "whined" about his contract at all, hes just unsure what he wants to do in the offseason and is waiting to see what happens, tell me whats wrong with that.


Well, you got me there. I couldnt "dig" up enough information from five years ago. Because Ray Allen is so important that they should keep archives of his statements open for the public.. The simple fact is he earned the reputation from his days with Mil. He is the type of player that EVERY single call he whines about. You dont need 5 years of statical data to back it up, you just need to actually watch a game of his.

I mean come on the guy not only whined about Bowen before the series started he tried to pin the ankle sprain on him. Give me a break, how did he manage that being on the other side of Allens Ankle? 



> "Same old Bruce," Allen said. "I got caught on his foot and it just turned. He's good for that. He's done that before."












LOL, better watch that Bowen he has phantom feet.....

Lets say your right.. Allen never whines and over the years he has just been misrepresented, or Im making it up... Well what the hell happened to him? This year starts and its like I want to buy the guy some depends.. Cause he must be wetting himself by now.. He is acting like a total baby...





> Its stupid to even talk about why the ball was in rays hands in the last possesion, hes our most clutch shooter, bar none. Its no different than when you guys dumped the ball down to duncan for the last shot, you expect your franchise player to come up with a clutch play. Neither ray or duncan came through, but thats how it goes sometimes, you just gotta have faith in your stars.


This is true, but the difference is Ray Blamed an foul for his miss and Tim Duncan said he just didnt make it and it was on him. And im sorry they have showed that play probably 40 times on the News, it was a perfectly clean stop by Bowen. Ray just missed. I got no problem with taking the last shot when you are "the" player, but dont whine about it when you miss and try and blame others. 



> ``Got where I wanted to get, and I had a great look at it,'' Duncan said. ``Unfortunately, it didn't drop for me.''


It's called being humble... Ray should give it a shot some time...




> no comment, I honestly have no way to refute that amazing statement, you truly are a king among men. and as a final statement, I'm not "attacking" you at all, im just trying to have a debate over why you should stop calling allen a whiney baby.


I understand that when we have our favorite teams being attacked that sometimes we get mixed up and emotional about the players or teams being attacked. However when I call him a whiner and a crybaby on a Spurs forum and you come into here and tell me that I need to shut up, your taking my comments about someone you dont even know to perosnally. I know to you he is a class act and you initialed to your opinion, but you shouldn't feel that because I think Allen is a baby, it anyway reflects on you as a person or even your family or even his skill as a basketball player. The two are completely unrelated. So please try and remember it's only a game and I didn't go to a sonics forum bashing Allen, I came to a spurs forum. :cheers: 



> i only brought up ginobili's ridiculous flop because it was a comical thing that obviously was done to try and draw a foul, much like when allen talks to the media about bowen playing dirty. Maybe I should call Manu a flopping little baby from now on, and Duncan a choking little baby as well. Its just ridiculous that some people blow things so out of proportion, because labeling players foolishly like this doesn't make the game more enjoyable at all.You will notice, however, that Ray in all three of these games has done little conversing with the refs, and hasn't argued a call once that I have seen, so it isn't like hes trying to sway every call that goes against him the other way.


Honestly if you called Ginoblil a floppy baby in the sonics forum I doubt any of us would really care. Most of the people in this forum is pretty secure with our beliefs in the players we like, we dont get to hurt or bent out of shape if someone says where wrong, cause we still have our own opinions and beliefs.

I never diagreed that sometimes he flops. Doesn't really bother me.. Unless they are playing the lakers.. :curse: But at the same time the guy takes a lot of real abuse, and some of those frustration fouls in game three totally displayed it. 

The truth is rather you love or hate Allen or Bowen, in game three Bowen shut him down. Im sure some are goign to always say he did it cause he is a cheater or something, but the game I watched where the guy only picked up three personal fouls showed me that he pretty much did a good job defensively, peroid. 

So I guess we agree to disagree.


----------

